# 7th Annual Summer Classic sponsored by Hobby Hub Aug 21st.



## NTwigs (Sep 29, 2001)

Hey guys, it's that time of year once again. Sunday August 21st is the 7th annual Summer Classic. Classes running will be:

Sedan Stock Rubber- ROAR Rebuildable stock, 6C, Takeoff CS-27 tires.

Sedan 19T Rubber- Any Fixed timing 19T motor, 6C, Takeoff CS-27 tires.

Sedan Modified- Any ROAR Modified/ Brushless, Any tire, 6C.

Sedan Nitro Foam- Any .12 engine, foam tires.

Any additional classes if there are 4 or more entries.

Entry fee- $25 for the 1st class, $15 for each additional. 1 T-shirt per person, trophies 1st through 3rd in all heats.

Hope to see you there!!!!

Nick


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Great Nick,
Are you going to have some CS-27's in stock?


----------



## NTwigs (Sep 29, 2001)

Yep, I talked to Schumacher today, and I should have some for next weekend.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I'm there! Don't forget the 3rd leg of the MORL will be at the same location, just the following weekend. 

-Rich


----------



## Littleman11 (Mar 23, 2002)

Nick,
Is this run out in the parking lot in front of the carpet track over there?

Whats the times and is there any practice saturday?

Brayden


----------



## NTwigs (Sep 29, 2001)

Brayden, the track is located in Ranney park, next to The Frandor Shopping center, where our main store is located. Practice will start at 4pm on Saturday.

Racing will start at 11am on Sunday.


----------



## walterhenderson (May 8, 2002)

I drew up a layout lastnite, the strait-oh I mean what strait-LOL-- Will have a full sweeper ( strait with sweeper @ 180 ft) . I am planing on a fun flowing track that should have alot of traction.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Walt, you going to run electric too, or just Nitro? 19t or mod if so?


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Wally's got a new (electric) toy. I'm betting on Mod & Nitro.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

tc4? rubber or foam though?


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Greg Anthony said:


> tc4? rubber or foam though?


Dude, it's Walter what do you think.....


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Looking forward to being there on Sunday. I was thinking of heading up there on Saturday but with the price of gas, I'm just doing the one-day thing. Stupid gas!

How early can we show up on Sunday and put laps on the track?

-Rich


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

I won't be able to make this one, but i'll be there for the MORL. I'm gonna be at a *N*on *A*thletic *S*port *C*entered *A*round *R*ednecks. Gonna be a long weekend.

See everyone on the 28th.

Tim


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Greg Anthony said:


> tc4? rubber or foam though?


No, not a new car. Guess again.


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Kevin:

Don't keep him guessing to much..... he might hurt himself.

J/K Greg


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Please, we don't want to know what he uses before he goes to sleep! 

-Rich



kevinm said:


> No, not a new car. Guess again.


----------



## walterhenderson (May 8, 2002)

I will give a hint-- It is round and square at the same time!!!


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Too much thinking this early in the morning, I need a beer. :dude:


----------



## Dave Walton (Jul 10, 2003)

My guess is that Walter got his hands on the LRP Brushless system.:devil:


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

WE HAVE A WINNER! :hat:


----------



## Nitro Junkie (Aug 4, 2003)

Can someone please give me an address so I can get myself a map?

Thanks,


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Here is the address for the Hobby Hub, which is down the parking lot from the track.

Frandor Mall
526 Frandor Ave., Lansing, MI 48912

Maps also available here:
http://richardchang.com/morl/schedule_race3.shtml

-Rich


----------



## onetorace (Mar 18, 2003)

*Class questions.*

Anyone up for running 18T's at the race?

Anyone planning to run Mod Truck/Buggy?


----------



## Nitro Junkie (Aug 4, 2003)

Thanks Rich, Now I can go practice today. See you tomarrow.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

What a fun day! The weather was perfect, too! Not too hot and a nice breeze. Thanks Nick/Hobby Hub for the race. T-shirts and trophies were very nice!

The track was awesome, too. The surface was super smooth, high bite, and the layout Walt put down was one of the best I've ever driven. 

This will be the same layout for the MORL race. Fred took pictures of the track and I will post them as soon as I have them from him.

-Rich


----------



## Nitro Junkie (Aug 4, 2003)

Thanks for the great racing yesturday. I had alot of fun. The layout was fun and alot more traction than I had expected. Hope I can talk the wife into letting come out again nest week.


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

*Yeah*

Thanks Nick,Walt,Fred I had a great day racing!!! Nice shirts and trophys and Walt and Fred Built a bad ass track simply DIALED!!! Thanks alot guys I wish we could do this all summer Nick HINT HINT see ya Jesse :wave:


----------

